

Show HN: The result of donating 8 hours design time - Cheeese

Early this week I offered to donate 8 hours to any project that needed some design help. There were a few candidates and thanks to everyone that emailed me and posted in the comments. I decided to lend my time to Simple Invoices, an open source invoicing system.<p>You can see the result here:
http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/simpleinvoices/<p>And the original site here:
http://simpleinvoices.org/<p>Comments and feedback welcome.
======
justinkelly
Hey Jason,

awesome work!!!! love the design

in my original email i said 'clarity,simplicity, community, not overly flashy'
- this design communicates this on a level that me as a php guy would have no
hope of coming up with - refer original site for my attempt :)

the simple invoices community thanks you for your work - it will really help
us communicate what were on about

now onto the fun part - turning the psd into html/css reality :) \-- any
html/css gurus want to lend a hand ?

again - really appreciate this help !!

will post here once we have implemented the design

Cheers

Justin \-- simpleinvoices.org

~~~
Cheeese
Oh and a little help: why is it I can't post linkable URL's? Do I need more
karma?

~~~
justinkelly
"Urls become links, except in the text field of a submission"

refer: <http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

i assume that this means if a title of a post is a url then its a link - else
is formatted as plain text

cheers

justin

------
memoday
Really, amazing and sleek design.

